# Homemake Musky lures



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

Latest creations, only problem is I haven't had time to try them out yet. Hopefully that will be remedy soon. Top one is a 6 inch topwater, bottom two are 6 1/2 inch gliders.


























Dallas


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

lookin good dallas. how does one get ahold of one of those? got any pics of your paint patterns?


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Dallas,

Nice job on the paint, the lures look great. It will be awesome to catch a ski on a lure you made yourself.

Pike


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

FCC, thanks for the kind words. I dont make many lures, just an occasional one when I have the time. I have couple of crankbaits that I've been working on that have been laying in the garage for a month, I just haven't had the time to get to them. The paint patterns I make up as I go along. After I cut the lure I coat it with a sealer, when that has dried I tape weights to the lure and place them in a bucket of water to see where I want the put the weights to balance the lure. Then I drill holes for the weights and epoxy them in. Then I spray on a coat of white primer, after they has dried I usually shot the belly of the lure with a pearl white and finish the bait with what ever colors comes to mind. If I want a scale pattern I fold a piece of netting over the lure then spray on another color through the netting. Then I remove the netting and paint the top of the lure shading down the sides a little. When the paint has set I coat the lure with an epoxy clear coat. Not much to it really.

Thanks Pike, I hope to get back on the water before long to see what the toothy critters think of them.

Dallas


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks for the instuctions. my brother paints lures. now I gotta find a cool net pattern!

I also just added

make muskie lure and catch muskie with it on my list of things to do before I die list. good luck with the lures they look really sweet.


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

Crawdiddy, I dont remember where I came across some of the netting I use but one source is to purchase a laundry bag a Wal-Mart for a couple of bucks, then cut out the size of pieces needed. I have read of others using material that is used to make wedding vales which was can be purchased at fabric store. 
I think on the top lure I used a piece of the laundry bag, not sure on the bottom one but that may have been from a bag onions came in. There are lots of possibilities out there for netting.

Dallas


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

got an onion sack in the kitchen and my brothers painting today!!!!

good thing they're water based paints, I think we'll be doing a lot of wiping (of paint from the lure). He just gave me 3 handpaints today(new style hotntot, mann's small deep diver, and a bomber model A, all were found)I'll try to get a pic up. thanks for the tips.


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

Crawdiddy, looking forward to seeing the pictures. I would like to others post pictures of their homemade or re-painted lures.

Dallas


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

Crawdiddy , you or your brother may already be aware of this but in case not the netting should be held snuggly in place while painting. This is the method I use.










Dallas


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks for posting the pic. now I'm gonna go to JoAnns fabric. he just gave me 3 new ones and I have about 2 others. I'll see about getting a pic and posting.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Looking good, Lazy. I have been making inline bucktails and spinnerbaits for a couple of years but am new to the hard baits. I have made several gliders(Hughes River wannabees) and a few topwaters but haven't tested them yet. Hope to get back at the lurebuilding this winter. It is as addictive as muskie fishing!  Nice baits!


----------

